# Pasta calories when dry - how to convert



## legend_018 (Sep 13, 2007)

Some ziti I have says it's so many calories "say 200" for 3/4 cup dry. Why do they do that? Who eats it dry? How do I know how much that is once it's cooked. I'm on a diet and trying to watch my calories.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2007)

Assume the properly cooked pasta has the same calories.  Any loss to the cooking water will be minor.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 13, 2007)

Miss Legend....I figure about 170-180 Calories per cup of cooked pasta just as rule of thumb.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 13, 2007)

legend_018 said:


> Some ziti I have says it's so many calories "say 200" for 3/4 cup dry. Why do they do that? Who eats it dry? How do I know how much that is once it's cooked. I'm on a diet and trying to watch my calories.


 
For portion control many weigh the pasta dry before cooking. The macaroni product container usually contains A. servings per container, B. calories per serving and C. net weight:

C / A = D [ounces(dry) per serving]
B / D = calories per dry ounce

And today's kids say arithmetic is boring and not applicable to their lifestyle?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2007)

Dry pasta = 105 calories per ounce.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Dry pasta = 105 calories per ounce.


Maybe Ronzoni but not Barilla; however close enough.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2007)

This site has great info on nutritional content of many foods: FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal 

For pasta, specifically: How many calories are in Macaroni, cooked, fat not added in cooking


----------



## keltin (Sep 13, 2007)

They give you the calories for dry pasta because it is dry in the bag or box and that is how you’re going to measure it out to cook it. When you cook 3/4 cup dry pasta, it will expand so that it takes up more room than 3/4 cup, but the amount of calories is the same (assuming you cooked it in plain water). The pasta swells with water but the calorie count remains the same as when you measure it dry.


----------

